# Gios R35 (Hipo mk2)



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Some of you may know of, one of our long standing members on GTROC called Gio. (user name Hipo) based in Tokyo. :wavey:

Myself and Gio go back many years, after my first trip to Japan in 2004/5 and seeing what is truly capable in Japan in GT-R tuning, pushing the boundaries.

Since then we always kept in touch, having dinner in Ginza district along with Tacha, last year being a highlight and a thank you for passing on a legend when I was lucky enough to inherit the “BNR34 Hipo” 2 years ago.:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:




























Gio created the no expense spared, ultimate R34 GT-R (Hipo) via Top Secret over many years and has no doubt contributed to the GT-R scene in many ways over the his last 10 odd years in Japan, trying to perfect the RB26. (Or RB28 ;-) )

Gio has appeared on such documentaries, such as the National Geographic film on the R35 GT-R.

See here:

National Geographic's Inside: Supercar - HD recut - YouTube


Since exporting the Hipo via Newera Japan, Gio felt there was some turbo boost lacking in his life and that meant another GT-R:nervous:. 

This time, his attention turned to the R35 after a trip to the infamous Tokyo Auto Salon.

Shortly after purchase, with the engine not even run in, the GT-R was sent to Top Secret again for Nagata to work his magic on a “stage 1 tune” ;-) & Robson to sort out the interior.

Newera sourced the carbon seats (it was the least I could do!) and shipped them to Gio in Tokyo from the UK.

Perfection of the R35 is coming along nicely.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

will take original Hipo in a heart beat:bowdown1::bowdown1:

love the Hipo 2 but not for me not just know!:chuckle:

they are both cars really good i don't think i go ever be able to afford something like that,but i'm happy to see is people out there able to make some magic with great cars.:smokin:


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

nice nice


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

give me Hipo mk1 


give it to meeeeee!


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

Lewis_08 said:


> give me Hipo mk1
> 
> 
> give it to meeeeee!



join the the cue:chuckle::chuckle:

and then you will have to fight the ones are willing to pay for:smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

you going to buy this one as well Matty?? 

looks really good,an excellent eye for modifications as well!


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Both cars are super awesome especially hippo 1 but hippo 2 is still a work in progress I'm sure after a few years it will also be just as wild, Matty do those recaro sportsters provide any more legroom in the back compared to the original seats?


----------



## nozza (Jan 13, 2007)

Really nice r35.

Eye catching blue that.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

wow this looks really superb!


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Really Nice R35, Those Seats look Amazing!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

bhp said:


> Both cars are super awesome especially hippo 1 but hippo 2 is still a work in progress I'm sure after a few years it will also be just as wild, Matty do those recaro sportsters provide any more legroom in the back compared to the original seats?


no idea as its not my 35:chuckle:

however they were special order, (I don't think they make that type any more)

they are not the regular carbon recaro edition.

we had to wait for them to be made from memory

(seats were shipped 18months ago)


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

what's the spec on this as well?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> what's the spec on this as well?


says in the text

"stage 1" whatever that may be


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

matty32 said:


> says in the text
> 
> "stage 1" whatever that may be


:chuckle::thumbsup:


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

AMAZEBALLS


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice brakes.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: Lots of nice details on this GT-R too. It seems to be a lot more daily usable than the Hipo, which is insane! 

Not too far from now, this GT-R will be shipped to it's new home in Aus, where it'll be united with Gio. To be one of, if not the sweetest R35 GT-R in Australia.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Having been in the Hipo 34 and seen how complete and amazing it is, i have have high hopes that the same will happen to the 35.

Looks awesome already :bowdown1:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Awesome! (enough said me thinks!)


----------



## Owenwilliams (Sep 21, 2011)

That 34 has made me hard..


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

Speclist of the R34? Looks perfect!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Lovely to look at even better to own & drive

Keen to drive your 35 tho Gio


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

This thread doesn't start until he paints it a non-standard colour.:chuckle:

p.s. what's in the bloody box Matty.opcorn:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> This thread doesn't start until he paints it a non-standard colour.:chuckle:
> 
> p.s. what's in the bloody box Matty.opcorn:


Ah but Gio is not allowed to get TS to paint it the same colour

oh its just a box, nothing to see here...:nervous:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> This thread doesn't start until he paints it a non-standard colour.:chuckle:
> 
> p.s. what's in the bloody box Matty.opcorn:


His Hello Kitty Suppy's 

Sorry couldn't resist :squintdan


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

needs some evil-er wheels to give it a more aggressive stance imho (the R35)


----------



## tsj (Feb 11, 2012)

Lewis_08 said:


> needs some evil-er wheels to give it a more aggressive stance imho (the R35)


+1 beautiful color


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

matty32 said:


> Ah but Gio is not allowed to get TS to paint it the same colour


Thanks for all the feedback, everyone. Funny you should mention the color, matty. Its hard to tell but the factory bodykit and the front facia (along with some other pieces) on the R35 are painted in the same color as your R34. I was a little sentimental (and hated the original grey Nissan color) so I thought I would do some painting a few days after I bought the car. 

Currently, the car is a Stage 0. For me, its how Nissan should have sold the car off the showroom floor. Those Recaros are so much more comfortable than the factory seats for my build. Mods include the stuff you can see from the photos plus some Nordring carbon interior parts, Trust DCT cooler, complete hard piping for intake/intercooler, Greddy BOVs, down pipes, sports cats, Top Secret ECU, HKS EVC 6, adjustable suspension sleeves, and a few other odds and ends. The car drives like a taxi with a little extra kick when you need it! Actually having difficulty finding a "complete" aftermarket carbon bodykit that I really like (or maybe I'm getting too old) so next stop will be a more exciting power/weight ratio. :smokin:

BTW, thanks for the post up, matty. Your R34 still brings a tear to my eye! :bawling:


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome! The r34 is so lovely..


----------

